# Best Tripod for my Money?



## PhilGarber (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey all,

 What's the best tripod for $40-60? I really loved my IMPACT tripod, but I lost a piece that is not sold, which makes me apprehensive to re-buy. I'm also seriously looking at SLIK tripods.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 22, 2008)

slooooww foruum..


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 22, 2008)

When in comes to tripods...

#1. Good Price

#2. Sturdy and strong

#3. Light Weight

You only get to have two of those options.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Sep 22, 2008)

I am unsure of the model number.... but I keep seeing good reviews on an adorama tripod kit... not a manfrotto sold at adorama.. but one of their own brand kits... good luck on the $60 thing... you may as well buy a $20 walmart one until you need a better built one...

if you had gear that weighs seven pounds.. there would be no question you will pay more to protect the investment...


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 22, 2008)

Hmm......DAMN!:x This hobby gets pretty friggin' expensive.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 22, 2008)

There are plenty of ways to improvise a tripod.  Some people just rest their camera on a bean bag.  Some just find ways to make the camera more still, while shooting hand held.  For example, buy a screw/bolt/eyelet that will fit into the tripod threads on the camera.  Attach it to a piece of string with a loop on the bottom.  Then, when you are shooting, put your foot through the loop to hold it down, while at the same time, pulling up on the camera.  The tension will help to reduce camera shake and allow you to shoot 'hand held'  at lower shutter speeds.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Sep 22, 2008)

PhilGarber said:


> Hmm......DAMN!:x This hobby gets pretty friggin' expensive.



yes....


----------



## usayit (Sep 22, 2008)

think about used as well.... 

My old Bogen 3021 with pan head was found for $35 at a camera swap.  Good quality tripods don't have much to break and malfunction.  
Yeh... it was "old" and scratched up when I got it but it is still really stable.


----------



## Phranquey (Sep 22, 2008)

> There are plenty of ways to improvise a tripod. Some people just rest their camera on a bean bag. Some just find ways to make the camera more still, while shooting hand held. For example, buy a screw/bolt/eyelet that will fit into the tripod threads on the camera. Attach it to a piece of string with a loop on the bottom. Then, when you are shooting, put your foot through the loop to hold it down, while at the same time, pulling up on the camera. The tension will help to reduce camera shake and allow you to shoot 'hand held' at lower shutter speeds.


 
I have tried this, and it does help in a quick pinch, but there is one very bad drawback to this method.  Your muscles fatigue very quickly from the upward pressure of trying to keep the camera steady, eventually causing far more shake than you were trying to prevent.  Great for a quick assist, but not recommended for extended shooting.


----------



## Phranquey (Sep 22, 2008)

> Hmm......DAMN!:-x This hobby gets pretty friggin' expensive.


 
Pretty friggin' quickly....:lmao:


----------



## kundalini (Sep 22, 2008)

I have two independant thoughts with your original question.

At that price poit, why bother asking  the question of "best tripod". The animal does not exist. One is as bad as the other.

Get a $20 tripod from Wally World and save your money for the next purchase.


Final thought..... yes, it is an expensive hobby. You are barely scratching the surface.


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 23, 2008)

Phranquey said:


> Pretty friggin' quickly....:lmao:



Hell yeah.


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 23, 2008)

usayit said:


> think about used as well....
> 
> My old Bogen 3021 with pan head was found for $35 at a camera swap.  Good quality tripods don't have much to break and malfunction.
> Yeh... it was "old" and scratched up when I got it but it is still really stable.



Thanks usayit..I'm looking up on the Bogen now. Nice to see another Newjerseyian here, BTW!


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks all. It helps when I can talk to photographers about photography.


----------



## Overread (Sep 23, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Get a $20 tripod from Wally World and save your money for the next purchase.
> 
> 
> Final thought..... yes, it is an expensive hobby. You are barely scratching the surface.


 

I agree - either do this and use a cheap tripod or try for a good second hand one (try at a local store if you can so you can get to look and test it out.)
The only downside to a cheapy tripod is that you just don't trust them to hold the camera freestanding - if you do make sure your within arms length to grab it if/when it goes over. Course shorter lenses and flat positioning help - but they just don't have the weight in construction to have a low centre of gravity needed for stability.


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 23, 2008)

:???::???::???:  At what price can I 'Trust' my 'pod?


----------



## Overread (Sep 23, 2008)

PhilGarber said:


> :???::???::???: At what price can I 'Trust' my 'pod?


 
in truth?
Never 
its just that the higher up the scale you can give them a little more trust- but never full trust
something around the £100 price range (my conversions rate is out of date, but something like $200 ish area) is where you really want to aim for a tripod to start with for serious use


----------



## amandazen (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a pretty heavy duty SLIK tripod that I got on Amazon for $100 that is awesome. It is medium size (although Amazon called it professional) easy to lug around (will fit on a backpack not in a camera bag) and I trust it to hold up my Nikon D300. 



PhilGarber said:


> Hey all,
> 
> What's the best tripod for $40-60? I really loved my IMPACT tripod, but I lost a piece that is not sold, which makes me apprehensive to re-buy. I'm also seriously looking at SLIK tripods.
> 
> ...


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Overread! Thanks Amand!


----------



## usayit (Sep 23, 2008)

PhilGarber said:


> Thanks usayit..I'm looking up on the Bogen now. Nice to see another Newjerseyian here, BTW!







Second Sunday in Wayne, NJ there is a camera swap.  It is NO WAY close to what it was like several years ago (dying because of digital) but that's where I have found a lot of collectibles and good deals (including my $35 3021+head bogen tripod).

http://www.showsandexpos.com/

I haven't been in about 6 months (I'm working most Sundays), I wouldn't make a long trip but if you happen to be in the area it might be worth a visit.


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 23, 2008)

EDIT: On the site, it says Hamburg, Nj. Is this in Hamburg or Wayne?

Go NJ!:redwine:

Anyway..

Cool! Wayne is like 45mins away from me I reckon! Would I have to swap something to get something?


----------



## usayit (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.showsandexpos.com/cswayne.htm

I believe there are several shows indifferent locations.  There are also record shows.  The one I go to is linked above in Wayne, NJ.  I've found awsome deals there for my camera collection but over the years it has dwindled to less than 1/2 the size with less each time i go.  Still.. I find the occasional gem... Just be wary that your experience may vary before you make that 45min trip.  

Nope.. you don't have to trade.   You can just negotiate and buy out right.


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks again, usayit!


----------

